# Ideal temperature for clown fish



## arindam

Hi all
I live in Kolkata, India.Temperature here varies from 54 F in winter to 100 f in summer.I am planning to keep clown fish . Is it possible to do that in this kind of environment ?? 
Waiting for ur reply..
Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness

Sure it is. I live in Arizone, our temps range from 45 in winter to 120 in the sumer. No problem. I use 4 cpu cooling fans blowing across the top of my water to keep it cool, my temp is a constant 78-79. Never above.


----------



## arindam

Hi 
saw your pics..great work man..can u plz show me the setup of the CPU fans in the tank ?
Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness

Aquarium Gallery - 175w DIY Metal Halide


----------



## snail

Reefing Madness said:


> Sure it is. I live in Arizone, our temps range from 45 in winter to 120 in the sumer. No problem. I use 4 cpu cooling fans blowing across the top of my water to keep it cool, my temp is a constant 78-79. Never above.


I assume you use a heater for the winter too.


----------



## Reefing Madness

snail said:


> I assume you use a heater for the winter too.


Yes sir, I have 2 in the sump. And the fans work so well in the summer that they will occasionally come on.


----------

